# An interesting knitted techniquie - John



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

This maybe in the wrong section but I am sure it will get moved if incorrect.
I had been looking at some videos and this one came up.
i had never seen this style of knitting before and the concept and its result was fascinating. 
I have no idea what language the video is in nor the style of knitting but you may find it interesting too.






hope you like it. John


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks like one of the herringbone stitches. Not sure which one though.

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Interesting, at a guess it's Portuguese or Spanish


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very interesting pattern. As far as the language goes, can't id it though there are a few Spanish-type words now and then.
Hope someone can figure it out


----------



## paddywhac (Feb 5, 2013)

very intersting i think she just knit like that to get the pattern


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Interesting......I have never seen this .......thanks for sharing


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The video was interesting. The language was Spanish. Probably Mexican Spanish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there any way of getting You Tube to translate?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think a translation is needed knit into the back of two st. And drop one off ,repeat and on the p.side you do the same but purl


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is there any way of getting You Tube to translate?


Try google translator.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Try google translator.


 :thumbup:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I couldn't understand what she was saying but the video was very good at showing what her hands were doing. I really like the right side. It looks like a quite dense fabric that would be good for a purse. 

Thanks for sharing this John.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Very interesting. Looks like another thing for me to try. Thank you John.&#9786;


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> I don't think a translation is needed knit into the back of two st. And drop one off ,repeat and on the p.side you do the same but purl


That's what I saw too. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

It's Spanish. I used GoogleTranslate to translate the text below the video.

"See this stitch espectcular (spectacular) woven step by step. Subscribe to https://goo.gl/buzW5C and receive an email whenever we publish a new video. If you like the video click on the positive hand. Write to me, your opinion is very important. Visit Comotejer.com for written instructions."

Here's a similar video.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks, John. That was very interesting and something I am putting on my to-do list. I didn't understand what she said but I think the video was pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

The video made sense to me as I speak Spanish. It's the Herringbone stitch. If you watch how to do the same stitch on New Stitch a Day, he makes it more complex than it has to be. He does an SSK as a lot of people do. You don't need to transfer your stitches to the RH needle. If you just knit 2tog through the back loop on the LH needle, you will get the same result as in the first video. Actually, that is how I do my SSK's. It's quicker (no transferring sts) & a lot easier. You just have to remember to do this unique stitch very loosely & it's best to go up two needle sizes to begin with. It requires a multiple of 2 + edge sts. The lady in the Spanish video added two edge sts...one at each end. The stitch is tight & makes a dense thick cushy fabric. It can be frustrating to work it if you're already a tight knitter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Admin doesn't like this: trying again

http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=386328&postnum=8609676

don't know what will come up!

if one is going to a link through KP one needs to eliminate the 's' of 'https' don't understand Admin's problem!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Must try that ,Thank you John,very interesting,


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very interesting, Thank you


----------



## mumsie (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very interesting technique John, pity it wasn't in English.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I found it very interesting almost looks like herringbone pattern ...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Very interesting, thanks for the link.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah thank you John, I was looking for something different and warm for mens scarves - I do believe this will be it


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> It's Spanish. I used GoogleTranslate to translate the text below the video.
> 
> "See this stitch espectcular (spectacular) woven step by step. Subscribe to https://goo.gl/buzW5C and receive an email whenever we publish a new video. If you like the video click on the positive hand. Write to me, your opinion is very important. Visit Comotejer.com for written instructions."
> 
> ...


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

Also, for two color knitting, she points out it is important to use the same weight yarn. The project will be much narrower than the stitches on the needle.

Just love the look for a border on something.

Thank you John for sharing.

rh


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

30Knitter said:


> The video was interesting. The language was Spanish. Probably Mexican Spanish.


There is no such thing as Mexican Spanish. It is Spanish.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

fascinating item, I will really have to try this one, thank you John


----------



## Donalda (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi John, As you may have been advised many times by now, the language is Spanish (Espanol). The style of knitting looks to me to be frustrating. But, thanks for the video! Bueno suerte!


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

I recognized the language from the video as Spanish, with Colombian accent. I'm sure because I'm from Colombia, and we speak quite different from Mexican people because we don't use so many slangs as they do.
The stitch pattern is Herringbone. She says that it shrinks, so it's better if you use a big needle size like US13. You need to cast on multiple of 4 stitches plus a border, she added one at each side, and those border stitches are always knitted.


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

It's in Spanish. Wow what an interesting way to knit! &#128516; Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

in Spanish. She has a site loaded with information. Wish my Spanish was better. Google translate isn't a big help.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes..this is the herringbone stitch...to make it easier to understand go to www.purlsoho and look at their herringbone cowl...complete with pictures of how this is accomplished,,
julie


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Spanish.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree. After reading some of the comments it appears she is from Mexico.


30Knitter said:


> The video was interesting. The language was Spanish. Probably Mexican Spanish.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

It is Spanish and she explains very very thoroughly.

Thanks for posting this John Dornan. It will make a lovely scarf. I would cast on long enough to make a 60 inch scarf and knit along the length. Remember a she says, this stitch tightens up the length so you will lose some length. I say this because the edges where you change colors are not neat the length is very neat So you can finish off the short ends with an additional edging row or something, even a short fringe.

She has LOTS of videos on You Tube and they are all nice. She speaks Mexican Spanish slowly and in an easy to understand repetitive fashion.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Donsdotter said:


> It's in Spanish. Wow what an interesting way to knit! 😄 Thanks for sharing!!


She is using continental hold. The stitch is the new one for me. She does the continental hold with thread in left hand in all her subsequent videos.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I haven't seen you post John in a bit. I love the Tunisian you post. Thank you today for another educational post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Turmaline said:


> It is Spanish and she explains very very thoroughly.
> 
> Thanks for posting this John Dornan. It will make a lovely scarf. I would cast on long enough to make a 60 inch scarf and knit along the length. Remember a she says, this stitch tightens up the length so you will lose some length. I say this because the edges where you change colors are not neat the length is very neat So you can finish off the short ends with an additional edging row or something, even a short fringe.
> 
> She has LOTS of videos on You Tube and they are all nice. She speaks Mexican Spanish slowly and in an easy to understand repetitive fashion.


I've only ever heard Chilean Spanish spoken here.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

John,
I don't knit. Only crochet.
But, I did find that interesting.
Dick


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the links neat looking stitch video is very good


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is the Herringbone Stitch. I am currently using this stitch to knit a bag. I don't usually like knitted bags, but I think this will work OK. It does work up very tight. There is a video (I can't remember who did it) where the demonstrator shows two samples of work -- one done in garter stitch and the other in herringbone. The herringbone worked up to about half the size of the garter stitch.

Depending on what you are making using this stitch, it is advisable to use larger needles than recommended for your yarn. I want a particularly dense fabric, so I am using the size recommended. It is hard going, though. I cast on 120 stitches and it takes me 20 minutes to half an hour to do one row.

I came across this stitch quite a while ago and immediately thought it would be good for a bag. If you do the herringbone stitch just do the knit two together through the back loop rather than the SSK, which seems like a lot of extra work.

The stitch is very easy but time consuming.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## berthah (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, Thank you John, I am thinking the band on the bottom of a hat instead of rib. You can bet on it more ideas will come.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting, at a guess it's Portuguese or Spanish


I think so too. Found this very interesting. Beautiful effect on the fabric made! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi John: its Spanish and they are calling it the Espiga stitch (ear like in a plant)


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Really interesting, not seen this before. Thanks.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

John - I started playing with this stitch after your post yesterday.......it will make really good slippers, I think. Camera straps and belts come to mind and in cotton, fantastic dishcloths. I am wondering what felting would do - I suspect it would make a great thick fabric, but would only look like regular stripes. I changed the first and last stitch treatment because the weave is too loose on the edges the way the video does it. I just started with the 2 tog and ended with a knit st in the last loop. It wants blocking that way, but then so does my Tunisian! Thanks as always for the inspiration.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

oooo hubby says he would like a table runner and I have decided to make placemats to go with it. You have added to my must do list!


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Very interesting stitch and my neighbor, who speaks Spanish, will help me although the tutorial is very easy to understand.
Thank you John and best regards from
Grant


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Really interesting pattern.


----------



## Countrygal90 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you John for posting the video. I found it very interesting.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Really like this; even the "wrong" side looks interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

thank you for the link.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the language is Portuguese.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

it is defineltly Spanish. but no need for translation she goes slowly enough to learn, not sure I like the 'wrong' side too much, but worth a trying for a new technique!!


----------

